
Exploring the Limits of Weakly Supervised Pretraining - andyjohnson0
https://research.fb.com/publications/exploring-the-limits-of-weakly-supervised-pretraining/
======
andyjohnson0
Quote: _" In our experiments, we train standard convolutional network
architectures to predict hashtags on up to 3.5 billion public Instagram
images."_

